# Public Service Announcement ~ Beware of Tuba Thieves!



## Lunasong

Story links here. and here.

Apparently there have been a rash of thefts from the bandrooms of Southern California high schools with the main target being tubas.

Band instructors say the stolen tubas are probably going into a black market for the big instruments sought for playing banda music.

Banda is an increasingly popular traditional Mexican dance music played with marching-band instruments: trumpets, trombones and clarinets anchored by the tuba. Spurred by a tuba mania among Mexican immigrant party-goers, tuba players have become the stars of the banda world, charging well above the rate of other musicians.










Thefts are not limited to SoCal or high schools, as in further researching this I found reports of a tuba theft in Indiana (Univ of Evansville), and the theft of £18,000 of brass instruments from the Pontardulais Town Band, Wales, sold for scrap metal.

Please make sure your band or music director is aware of this, as most music programs are not in a financial position to replace tubas...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Is this really going on???????????


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is this really going on???????????


According to internet sources, yes. Tubas aren't the only targets but they are a popular one. They are in demand, apparently because of a surge in popularity of Latino ensembles featuring the instrument. A used tuba in playable condition is a ticket to a decent-paying job.


----------



## Crudblud

Good, tubas are awesome, more people need tuba in their life.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Good, tubas are awesome, more people need tuba in their life.


Hah. The thing is, these thefts don't make for more tubas or hearers. It's a redistribution of both.


----------



## Crudblud

I wish tuba thieves around the world would form localised bands of tuba playing outlaws.


----------



## Ukko

An Interpol target. Edified local cops raid the performance, netting several thousand $ worth of tubas - all too big to pocket.

[What is wrong with this scenario?]


----------



## pollux

Tuba is that instrument that is played by the fat guy who keeps all the performance scratching his nose? I don't think I'll miss him at all!


----------



## pollux

Sorry for the stupid comment, but I wanted to reach 100!


----------



## Vaneyes

pollux said:


> Sorry for the stupid comment, but I wanted to reach 100!


Congrats, Senior Member.


----------



## Lunasong

Saw on a tuba forum a post from a member who #1 always puts a blanket over his tuba case when it's visible in the car (backseat or hatch) #2 uses a bicycle lock to secure the case to some sort of anchor in the car. Also a suggestion to attach a GPS device to the tuba? Not being familiar enough with tubas or GPS devices, not sure how this would work.

Covering valuables in the car is always good advice  Too easy to smash and grab; it has happened to my family.

Most thefts were from high schools and the plague seems to have subsided (for now).


----------



## LordBlackudder

i can't believe this would happen. what a brass neck.


----------



## Manxfeeder

It's interesting to watch videos on Bandamax. It's interesting how these tuba players are right up there with the singers and guitar players as objects of affection from the young ladies, at least in the world of music videos.


----------



## Moira

Having spent much of my life in The Salvation Army, I like brass music, even tubas. Or maybe that should read, "Having a liking for brass band music, I spent much of my life in The Salvation Army."


----------

